# Heat Press temperature



## thisone (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello All
Looking around for a haet press probably used.
What temperature (how hot) should the press go up to? and any other specs i should be aware of
when shoping for a heat press would be helpful.

Allso If anyone could provide a link that
explains all the difrent typs of printing
heat press,screen print ext.

thanks
Thisone


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The heat press should be able to reach a temperature in excess of 400F degrees. A timer and adjustable pressure are also necessary. You can probably purchase a new machine, with a warranty, for little more than a used machine.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxLuke Addington (Mar 27, 2010)

Also there a Auto-Open Presses available. They basically open once the cycle finishes to prevent you scorching the garment if you should become distracted. A handy feature.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

The auto-open is a great feature but it shakes the whole house when it opens.


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Twanabee said:


> The auto-open is a great feature but it shakes the whole house when it opens.


This is true, it is quite a loud opening lol but an extremely valuable feature, release paper also goes flying around everywhere so make sure if you're transfer printing the paper is secure to avoid shadowing.

We got ours Hotronix 2 weeks back and extremely happy.

1 thing that is a slight pain is the fact that the timer counts down before locking, so I just add an extra 2 seconds on.

Also, have a strong steady base to minimise shaking


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

proworlded said:


> The heat press should be able to reach a temperature in excess of 400F degrees. A timer and adjustable pressure are also necessary. You can probably purchase a new machine, with a warranty, for little more than a used machine.


 Hello, I am looking to buying a Geo Knight but the temp only goes up to 600F is that ok do you think???


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Twanabee said:


> The auto-open is a great feature but it shakes the whole house when it opens.


Does your DK-20 go up 600F only ??


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What would you ever need 600F for?.....


----------



## DigitalMayhem (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Re: Heat Press temperature*



royster13 said:


> What would you ever need 600F for?.....


Paninis? 

Sent from my LTEvo.


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

mkeg said:


> Does your DK-20 go up 600F only ??


Sorry just in the middle of buying one but wasn't sure about the temp it reaches as I ve seen other heat presses were the temp is higher so I was wondering why this one is so low.. Is 600F enough to press any type of tshirt then?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I do not think I have ever gone over 400F.....Most I do is 310F to 325F.....


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks mate that's really helpfull, sorry if it sound es like a dumb Q but Im a newbie


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

mkeg said:


> Thanks mate that's really helpfull, sorry if it sound es like a dumb Q but Im a newbie


If you spend a few days reading the archives, you will get a "real world" education.....Good luck......


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

royster13 said:


> If you spend a few days reading the archives, you will get a "real world" education.....Good luck......


Yeah i know, i have already done so Many and i still do but for this question i needed a quick answer. There is do much information here thats incredible!! Thanks


----------



## DOUGIE T (Jul 26, 2012)

600F is hot enough for a full English never mind a t - shirt )


----------

